# Topics > Robotics > Robotic plants >  Plantoid Project

## Airicist

Center for Micro-BioRobotics

twitter.com/plantoidproject

Coordinator - Barbara Mazzolai

----------


## Airicist

The Plantoid Project 

Published on Jan 29, 2014




> Dr Barbara Mazzolai, IIT's coordinator of the European project Plantoid and senior researcher at the Center for Micro Bio-Robotics in Pontedera (Pisa), explains the main motivations and goals of the project for the next few years.
> 
> Video Production
> A.Abrusci, Research Organization Office (IIT)

----------


## Airicist

Article "A robot that grows"

July 28, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "Meet Plantoid, the Robot That Grows Like the Roots of a Plant"

by Kim Lachance Shandrow
August 1, 2014

----------


## Airicist

A Robot That Grows Like Plant Roots - Futuris 

Published on Jul 30, 2014




> Scientists in Italy are working on creating robots that mimic the properties of plant roots, including the capacity for growth. They believe the potential future applications are not just the stuff of science-fiction.
> 
> Before creating their root-like robots, researchers needed first to understand how real roots behave underground...

----------


## Airicist

Article "The Plantoid Project: How robotic plants could help save the environment"
A new species of machines might bring substantial change in the field of robotics, with research ongoing in to the potential role for the most essential organisms on the planet: plants.

by Ingrid Fadelli
July 7, 2017

----------

